# Whats Your Opinion On Rakhsa Bandhan?



## AkashdeepSingh (Aug 2, 2012)

I personally believe it kind of undermines female rights by saying they have to be protected by men the Khalsa Women were always strong and didn't need the help of men it's not equal these Brahmanwadi practices need to be done away with.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Whats your opinion on Rakhsa Bandhan*

*Why Raksha Bandhan has no place in Sikhi*







As the festival of Raksha Bandhan approaches each year, it’s no longer strange to see Sikhs lining up to purchase these threads to tie on the wrists of their brothers, in return for blessings and gifts. What was originally a Hindu festival has been ignorantly been accepted in Sikh culture, without prior thought to what it is all about and why our Gurus would never support it. Instead, manmat has only taken lead, with the explanation that it is the day dedicated to the bond of a brother and sister, and an excuse to pamper each other.

According to the Hindus, this is how the day is marked, ‘As per the traditions, the sister on this day prepares the pooja thali with diya, roli, chawal and rakhis. She worships the deities, ties Rakhi to the brother(s) and wishes for their well being. The brother in turn acknowledges the love with a promise to be by the sisters’ side through the thick and thin and gives her a token gift.’

Festivals like these are beautiful, no doubt, but in Sikhi, what we do – or do not do – is sanctioned only by the Guru. Nowhere in Sikh history has any Sikh Guru known to have accepted this Hindu custom. In a painting I came across on a website, Guru Nanak Dev Ji is being depicted to have a raakhi being tied on his wrist by his sister Bebe Nanaki. This is nothing more than a work of fiction.






The Guru, who rejected the spiritual thread that the Hindu Brahmins consider makes them connected to God, in the midst of all the learned Pandits, Brahmins and his own father, would that same Guru accept the far more earthy thread called a ‘rakhi’? It’s plain logic, he wouldn’t. When asked by his father to go forth and make a profitable bargain in business, young Nanak came back having spent all his given money on feeding starving fakirs. If Nanak could challenge the Brahmins and reject outright the janeu, would he want to contradict himself by accepting another thread? The painting above may have been done by a devotee of the Guru and was only imagining the love between a brother and a sister, but didn’t realise that it is against the Guru’s own philosophy. If the Guru’s life is studied closely, and compared with his hymns, one can deduce for oneself whether the Guru would say something and preach something else. Likewise, no other Sikh Guru subscribed to the rakhsha bandhan ceremony, it was just not a Sikh practice, be it religious or cultural.

‘So what’s the harm in commemorating the day?’, is the usual counter-arguement of those Sikhs that accept the practice. There’s no harm in doing any of these things, but our Guru just did not approve them for his Sikhs. He’s taken us out of all the clutter of all those things that have no meaning in Sikhi and have instructed us to focus more on God than on worldly funfairs that eventually take the mortal away from God. The heritage of the Sikhs is so unique, that the men and women have been given an equal status. Why would a Khalsa Kaur ever need anyone’s protection when they have the power within them to defend themselves? That is why if the Singh was given a Kirpan, so was a Kaur granted the same. When the 40 Sikhs abandoned the Guru in his time of need, their wives took away their mens’ weapons and horses and left their husbands home to take their place. It was a proof of the might of the Guru’s daughters – that they are as mighty, or even mightier, than men. ‘Truth is high,’ Guru Nanak Dev Ji said and, further added, ‘but higher still is truthful living.’ So how can a mere thread prove the love between a brother and sister. Will that thread not wear out too, just like the janeu?

Sikhs were blessed with the roop of the Guru so that they may emulate their example of life and living which would connect us to Waheguru. Ceremonies like rakhsha bandhan are good for those for whom it was made, for the Hindu faith has it’s own valid reasons. Sikhi is a completely distinct faith. And how? Guru Nanak did not accept the janeu; he rejected the offering of water to his ancestors; he did not recite the Hindu Vedas; nor prayed to the 330 million gods, but contemplated only on the SHABAD what was revealed to Him from the Court of the Lord. Likewise, the other Sikh Gurus further developed what Guru Nanak preached, they never contradicted Nanak’s message and way of life.

In conclusion, while the ceremony is a beautiful one, it simply has not place in Sikhi because it is not higher than the Sikh way of life. The simple thread that is meant as a prayer to protect a sister and to seek the blessings of the brother’s long life and wellbeing, is not any higher than believing that it is Akaal Purakh that protects and blesses His beings. A thread is just an illusion, a Sikh of the Guru has no need for it to be reminded of his duty to the world, otherwise our Gurus would have allowed us to adopt it. And what of those who have no brothers? Who will protect them? What of those who have no sisters, who will pray for their long life and wellbeing? It’s all out of logic for Sikhs.

Rakhsha Bandhan is good for the Hindus, the Sikhs have their own beautiful way of life, made as simple as it could ever have been so that we can connect more to the Divine, and detatch more from the illusionary world.

*source:* http://lakhvir.wordpress.com/2006/07/28/why-raksha-bandhan-has-no-place-in-sikhi/


----------



## Searching (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Whats your opinion on Rakhsa Bandhan*

Rakha Bandhan may not have any place in Sikhi but each year one can see many Sikhs taking off on this day and planning a family get together where brothers and sisters have a good time. 
To me it is a harmless festival as it does require you to chant hymns of any other religion. Its just a thread, a symbolic gesture of  "I will be there for you".


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Whats your opinion on Rakhsa Bandhan*

That is the sad part. Sikhs have go-back-home trips planned for Rakhi but nothing for Vaisakhi or Gurupurabs. We are just following the herd.


----------



## Luckysingh (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Whats your opinion on Rakhsa Bandhan*

I was raised with regarding this day as a day of importance. 
I no longer regard it as anything but a hindu tradition as above. I agree with the post above completely and have come across that fictional misleading portrait on quite a few occasions.
I'm not sure if this day is considered as a holiday in India or Punjab, but if it is then -fair enough- 
In this regard a holiday is a holiday, doesn't matter what the reason is as it's an excuse for everyone to enjoy this public holiday and day off. If it is such an allowable day in India then I don't blame the sikhs for taking advantage of this holiday to do whatever they want. Everyone could do with a break regardless of what the excuse is.

In my case, I enjoy having my few days off at christmas time every year. It is not celebrated as religous christian festival but it IS CELEBRATED as a HOLDAY!!- it's an excuse to buy the kids their presents and to enjoy rich food and indulgence of the many treats available.- perfectly normal human behaviour- nothing to do with religion.
We enjoy getting to see our friends and family over some food and christmas turkey. The kids enjoy it the most and they understand they are not christians. I think they understand that they get loads of presents because all the other kids in their class do-SIMPLE- Most parents would not like their own kids to feel left out or deprived of anything.

In the same way, rakhi can be an excuse to knock on your sisters door, maybe after a year and spend some time together. It's an excuse to enjoy each others company without regarding the day as sacred with a sacred thread and the rakhi tying ceremony...blah..blah..

I am not a Hindu and don't feel obliged to participate with the whole ''thread'' business.
We know what Guru Nanak really felt about such threads.
 The rakhi in my opinion is not a sacred thread and neither does it hold any sacred love between brother and sister.

Saying this, most of us have in the past particapted in either tying or wearing one!
I certainly have, but I don't regret it, I have simply got wiser and learnt what the real deal is. I have not participated in this event at all today. 

However, if someone wants to prove herself as a sister to me as this would make her happy and she wants to tie a rakhi, then I am NOT going to refuse it either as I will just regard it as a friendship bracelet or in this case a sister bracelet- that signifies the relationship in the same way that nowaday kids have friendship bracelets.

What I'm saying is that as a person, If a bhenji feels like justifying her love to me by this ritual, then I wouldn't offend her by refusing, although I would tell her what it means to me and that I regard it as a hindu ritual and I fall in line with Guru Nanak's teachings on this matter.
So, I would still let her tie it and would regard it just as the friendsip bracelet situation.
-This is my way of not offending someone about it as I wouldn't feel right trying to justify my behaviour of refusing and then having a negative interaction with any person. -it's just not a nice thing to do and not in my character!!

I personally think that If someone wants to preach or teach to any such blind believer, be it our sister or brother or any other member of your family, then we shouldn't address them on this very day if they have already planned the celebration, but we should have spoke about it earlier on some other day.

As a sikh, I feel it's my duty to inform a blind believer on what it is they are doing and how it may seem unacceptable as a sikh.
But as a normal human being and manmukh it's not my duty to upset anyone on the very day that is in question!!- That is not a decent thing to do.-Not by my standards!!

In the end, all special days or auspicious days have some sort of ritual element involved. _It's the understanding that is more important_.

For all you that have never thought about rakhi being completely out of line with sikhism, I don't want to ruin your planned day so-**Happy Raksha Bhandan***
-I hope you can go ahead and enjoy your plans but hopefully make an effort to learn more about what it really means to be a sikh for the coming future.


I hope you can make some sense of my understanding!!

Remember- to deny or totally reject any ritual that is purely an act of love for one another is NOT a gurmatt thing to do in my opinion- I may be wrong in saying this and all are free to correct me.


Sat Kartar
Lucky Singh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Whats your opinion on Rakhsa Bandhan*

Why did Guur nanak ji REJECT this ?? Simply because when He came on the SCENE..ALL those Hundreds of thousands of THREAD BOUND "PROTECTORS" had turned their faces away....Aitee Maar payyee KURLANNEH...thousands of these thread binding sisters etc were raped, pillaged, looted and SOLD as SLAVES..not for a year..not for a dacade..BUT FOR *1000* YEARS of Foreign Invader Rule.. These WOMEN of Bharat were sold for a few Paiseh Taka in the markets of Kabul kandhar Iran and as far as Iraq etc ??  The Thread tyers and the Thread Tyees BOTH FAILED miserably...and Guru nanak ji saw the UTTER FUTILITY of this Hollow Ritual...and decided that HIS SIKHS would have no part of this EMPTY ritual BUT would be EMPOWERED, made Capable, STRENGTHENED to depend on HER OWN TWO ARMS, bear the STEEL SWORD and FIGHT the enemy on the SPOT like mai Bhago instead of hanging around waiting for some THREAD TYER to come and rescue her..

Such empty rituals do look..beautiful..simple..fascinating..whats the big deal..why not..its just a thread..it shows love..blah blah blah...as someone asked..IF a Man becomes a BROTHER because of a THREAD..why cant the same Man become the HUSBAND because of a Karva Chauth fast ??  The Karva Chauth fast is also beautiful, it shows love, blah blah blah...Its because the THREAD actually carries NO RESPONSIBILITY ( and thats why the hundreds of thousands backed off when faced with a SWORD in the hands of the Muslim Invader and LEFT their so called Sisters to suffer their fate..for HUNDREDS of YEARS)...the KC fast on the other hand ha s been "qualified"..marriage..husband..etc..and so has an element of "responsibility" attached..BUT still LACKS badly because the responsibility is ALL 100% on the woman..she fasts, she prays, she wants long life for the husband...the husband has no need to fast..no need to pray..no need for long life wife because he can MARRY again while the WIDOW has NO SUCH RIGHT. So this is actually ENSLAVEMENT and encouraging INFERIORITY COMPLEX in women to be perpetuated via peer pressure..household pressure etc etc.. 

Both these rituals are put forward as very Romantic...etc..BUT the very same people vehemently attack another ritual...VALENTINES DAY...as "foreign influence..bad for society..bad for our culture etc etc blah blah  and go far as to VIOLENTLY STOP valentines Day celebrations, rioting against couples etc in parks and towns etc ?? Then the Romantic..Beautiful..Innocent..Love etc etc all GO OUT THE WINDOW !!  WHY ?? How come VD is any less Romantic...lovely..faithful..assertion of love..fondness..etc etc THAN the Rakhi Thread tying..or KC fast ??

TO the SIKHS..the KC, the Thread, the Valentine Day are all EQUAL...and ALL USELESS EMPTY RITUALS. Hardliner Hindus also REJECT Christmas, Ramadan..Fathers day..MOTHERS DAY..Halloween..Thanksgiving etc etc....while to a SIKH we cna also ADD Diwlai, Holi, Ram naumi, Krishan Ashtmi, Dussehra, etc etc etc as EQUALLY empty and Rituals based on the Exact same premise- Guru Ji has Mandated SIKH FESTIVALS..SIKH CEREMONIES,,SIKH CELEBRATIONS..SIKH SONGS..SIKH DANCES..for SIKHS. GURMATT versus MANMATT. A SIKH does NOT interfere...doesnt stop anyone form his celebration ritual fast etc..its his RIGHT..but at the same time a SIKH is NOT obligated to observe Rakhree simply because he lives in majority HINDU area..or Ramdhaan simply because he lives in Saudi Arabia..or Christmas because he lives in Canada...  A SIKH can SHARE in the Joys of rakhi IF his Hindu neighbours can share in his joy at vasakhi...He cna share in the Joy of Ramadhan if his Muslim neighbours can share in Guru nanak Gurpurab..He can Share in the joy of Christmas if his Christian neighbours cna share in Guru Gobind Singh Parkash ushtav..GIVE and TAKE is in the SPIRIT of SIKHI...but its git to be MUTUAL RESPECT.

HAPPY RAKSHA BANDHAN DAY to all HINDUS on SPN.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Whats your opinion on Rakhsa Bandhan*

*ਰੱਖੜੀ ਮੌਕੇ ਬੀਬੀਆਂ ਨੇ ਰੱਜ ਕੇ ਕੀਤੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਘਰਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਮਨਮਤਿ !!!*

*ਅਨੰਦਪੁਰ ਸਾਹਿਬ, 2 ਅਗਸਤ (ਸੁਰਿੰਦਰ ਸਿੰਘ ਸੋਨੀ):* ਸਿੱਖ ਸੰਗਤਾਂ ਆਪਣੇ ਤਿਉਹਾਰਾਂ ਤੇ ਰੀਤਾਂ ਰਸਮਾਂ ਪ੍ਰਤੀ ਕਿੰਨੀਆਂ ਕੁ ਸੁਚੇਤ ਹਨ, ਇਸ ਗੱਲ ਦਾ ਪਤਾ ਇਥੋਂ ਲਗ ਜਾਦਾਂ ਹੈ, ਕਿ ਅੱਜ ਸੰਗਤਾਂ ਨੇ ਗੁਰਦੁਆਰਿਆਂ ਵਿਚ ਜਾ ਕੇ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੇ ਪੀੜੇ, ਥੜਿਆਂ ਤੇ ਨਿਸ਼ਾਨ ਸਾਹਿਬਾਂ ਤੇ ਰੱਖੜੀਆਂ ਬੰਨ ਕੇ ਆਪਣੀ ਮਨਮਤਿ ਦਾ ਖੁੱਲ ਕੇ ਪ੍ਰਗਟਾਵਾ ਕੀਤਾ।
ਅਨੰਦਪੁਰ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦਾ ਸ਼ਾਇਦ ਹੀ ਕੋਈ ਅਜਿਹਾ ਗੁਰਦੁਆਰਾ ਹੋਵੇਗਾ, ਜਿਥੇ ਇਸ ਮਨਮਤੀ ਤਿਉਹਾਰ ਦਾ ਖੁੱਲ ਕੇ ਦਿਖਾਵਾ ਨਾ ਕੀਤਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੋਵੇ। ਇਥੋਂ ਤੱਕ ਕਿ ਖਾਲਸੇ ਦੇ ਸਾਜਨਾ ਅਸਥਾਨ ਤਖਤ ਸ਼੍ਰੀ ਕੇਸਗੜ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਨੂੰ ਵੀ ਇਸ ਮਨਮਤਿ ਤੋਂ ਬਚਿਆ ਨਹੀਂ ਰਹਿਣ ਦਿਤਾ ਗਿਆ। ਅੱਜ ਅਮ੍ਰਿੰਤ ਵੇਲੇ ਤੋਂ ਹੀ ਸੰਗਤਾਂ ਗੁਰਦੁਆਰਿਆਂ ਵਿਚ ਵੱਡੀ ਗਿਣਤੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਉਣੀਆਂ ਸ਼ੁਰੂ ਹੋ ਗਈਆਂ ਤੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਪੀੜੇ, ਥੜਿਆਂ, ਨਿਸ਼ਾਨ ਸਾਹਿਬ, ਗੁਰਦੁਆਰਿਆਂ ਵਿਚ ਲੱਗੇ ਜੰਗਲਿਆਂ ਤੇ ਹੋਰ ਜਿਥੇ ਕੋਈ ਥਾਂ ਲੱਭੀ, ਉਥੇ ਹੀ ਰੱਖੜੀਆਂ ਬੰਨਣੀਆਂ ਸ਼ੁਰੂ ਕਰ ਦਿਤੀਆਂ, ਪਰ ਸਦਕੇ ਗੁਰਦੁਆਰਿਆਂ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਬੰਧਕਾਂ ਦੇ, ਜਿਨਾ ਚੋਂ ਕਿਸੇ ਨੇ ਵੀ ਇਹ ਮਨਮਤਿ ਕਰਨ ਤੋਂ ਨਹੀਂ ਰੋਕਿਆ।

ਇਸ ਬਾਰੇ ਹਲਕੇ ਦੇ ਸ਼੍ਰੋਮਣੀ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਮੈਂਬਰ ਪ੍ਰਿੰਸੀਪਲ ਸੁਰਿੰਦਰ ਸਿੰਘ ਨੇ ਕਿਹਾ ਕਿ ਬਹੁਤ ਹੀ ਬਦਕਿਸਮਤੀ ਵਾਲੀ ਗੱਲ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਸਿੱਖਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਵੀ ਸਿੱਖ ਰਹਿਤ ਮਰਯਾਦਾ ਤੇ ਸਿੱਖੀ ਸਿਧਾਤਾਂ ਤਾ ਗਿਆਨ ਨਹੀਂ। ਅਨਮਤੀ ਰਸਮਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਸਿੱਖ ਸੰਸਥਾਵਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਸੇਵਾ ਨਿਭਾਉਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਵੀ ਪੁਰੀ ਤਨਦੇਹੀ ਨਾਲ ਨਿਭਾਅ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ। ਉਨਾਂ ਕਿਹਾ ਕਿ ਇਹ ਅਤਿ ਅਫਸੋਸ ਦੀ ਗੱਲ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਗੁਰਦੁਆਰਿਆਂ ਵਿਚ ਨੌਕਰੀਆਂ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਿਆਂ ਦੇ ਪਰਿਵਾਰ ਵੀ ਰੱਖੜੀਆਂ ਬੰਨ ਕੇ ਘੁੰਮ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ। ਇਥੇ ਹੀ ਬਸ ਨਹੀਂ ਇਸ ਅਨਮਤੀ ਰਸਮ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰਦੁਆਰਿਆਂ ਵਿਚ ਵੀ ਦਾਖਲ ਕਰ ਦਿਤਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ, ਜੋ ਗਹਿਰੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਦਾ ਵਿਸ਼ਾ ਹੈ। ਉਨਾਂ ਕਿਹਾ ਕਿ ਕੌਮ ਨੂੰ ਗੰਭੀਰ ਹੋ ਕੇ ਸੋਚਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਕੌਮ ਦਾ ਨਿਆਰਾਪਨ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਕਾਇਮ ਰੱਖਿਆ ਜਾਵੇ। ਜੇਕਰ ਇਸ ਵੱਲ ਤੁਰੰਤ ਧਿਆਨ ਨਾ ਦਿਤਾ ਗਿਆ, ਤਾਂ ਗੁਰਦੁਆਰਿਆਂ ਵਿਚ ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣੀ ਰੀਤਾਂ ਰਸਮਾਂ ਦਾ ਬੋਲਬਾਲਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਜਾਵੇਗਾ, ਜੋ ਸਿੱਖੀ ਦੇ ਪੱਤਨ ਦਾ ਕਾਰਨ ਬਣ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ।







*source:* http://www.khalsanews.org/newspics/2012/08Aug2012/03 Aug 12/03 Aug 12 Rakhri in Gurdwaras.htm


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Whats your opinion on Rakhsa Bandhan*

This is weird, now they even don't leave the Manji Sahib where prakash is being done. All Granthis and Gurudwara management teams should make proper announcements regardings this.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Whats your opinion on Rakhsa Bandhan*



Kanwaljit Singh said:


> This is weird, now they even don't leave the Manji Sahib where prakash is being done. All Granthis and Gurudwara management teams should make proper announcements regardings this.



You are asking why the Cat Guarding the Milk dint do its duty ?? The Cat guard drank the milk. Same situation..its the Managements that are at fault and as Participators in this *manmatt* because it brings in GOLUCK..their prime objective in constructing and maintaining Gurdwaras.. Such a situation is also cited as Waarr Khet nu Khayeh..when the Guard Rail itself destroys the very thing its supposed to be guarding...when the Shepherd kills and eats the Lambs..who is worried about the wolf ??

In FACT if you want to see any *MANMATT*..go to the *GURDWARA*...the ONLY GURMATT left is in individual GURMUKH HOMES...and IF you desire to SEE the Manmatt at its PEAK..go to harmandar sahib, Akal takhat, Keshgarh takhat or Hazoor Sahib takhat...there MANMATT EXCEEDS GURMATT 100 to 1...cheerleadercheerleadercheerleadercheerleadercheerleader


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Whats your opinion on Rakhsa Bandhan*

You know what I feel Gyaniji, that am sitting all alone in my dorm room. I am not meeting other Sikhs and try to have discussions with them. Let them know what Guru Sahib tells us. This way am not allowing others to improve and am avoiding people's criticism of me.


----------



## Harry Haller (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Whats your opinion on Rakhsa Bandhan*

Gyaniji



> How come VD is any less Romantic...



lol lol lol lol


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Whats your opinion on Rakhsa Bandhan*

harry Ji..
Naughty naughty..theres VD and theres vd...i meant VD as in Valentines Day and not vd as in venereal disease..he he:grinningsingh::grinningsingh::grinningsingh::grinningsingh::grinningsingh: one may lead to the other..he he but VD is still as romantic as nay other DDay...
icecreamkauricecreamkauricecreamkauricecreamkauricecreamkaur


----------



## itsmaneet (Aug 4, 2012)

"Raksha Bandan" started with the Rajputs. 

The Rajputs while going for wars were tied Rakhi on their right hand by their wives coz of some superstition that it would help & protect them in war. And with time, things changed & sis started tying to their brothers... 

I personally feel there's no imp of Raksha Bandan for Sikhs. Those who tie Rakhi every year i feel something like renewal of insurance of sister by brothers....it's funny !!

Love between bro & sis is forever, mere Rakhi is not required to show it.


----------



## findingmyway (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Whats your opinion on Rakhsa Bandhan*



Searching said:


> Rakha Bandhan may not have any place in Sikhi but each year one can see many Sikhs taking off on this day and planning a family get together where brothers and sisters have a good time.
> To me it is a harmless festival as it does require you to chant hymns of any other religion. Its just a thread, a symbolic gesture of  "I will be there for you".



In that case why not have the brother and sister both tie rakhi's on each other so that it can be made to meet Sikhi ideals of equality and friendship!!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 7, 2012)

itsmaneet said:


> "Raksha Bandan" started with the Rajputs.
> 
> The Rajputs while going for wars were tied Rakhi on their right hand by their wives coz of some superstition that it would help & protect them in war. And with time, things changed & sis started tying to their brothers...
> 
> ...




GURU JI GIFTS us the KARRA of STEEL to be worn on the Right hand WRIST...equally for Singh and kaur. Many misguided fools wear the Gurus karras and also a DEvis red string called Mauliee to ward off evil..how much more stupider can we get...THis is called DUBIDHA...DUALITY..Two feet in different Boats..no mental capacity to decide and choose the ONE PROTECTOR.. IF the Devi has more significance chose the maulee thread..if not wear the Gurus karra or NOTHING...but be not in DUBIDHA...  
Just like ALL the other rituals this one is also ONE SIDED..only the Woman needs defence..(Rakhi) .only the Man needs prayers for Long life.(Karva Chauth) .Only the Woman needs to be SATEE....Only the WIDOW Cannot REMARRY (punar vivah)...why ??? GURMATT did away with all this INEQUALITY..why we need to go back into the pit ???:happysingh:winkingmundakudihug


----------



## AkashdeepSingh (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the comments Rakhsa Bandhan will hopefully no longer exist in the Sikh religion sooner or later.


----------



## AkashdeepSingh (Aug 16, 2012)

Very true gyani ji you are very wise


----------



## Ishna (Aug 17, 2012)

On the flip side, my experience in Western culture with no such history of sibling ritual is that I barely know my brothers, my step-daughter and step-son barely know each other, my husband and his sister don't speak to each other, and my mum is always complaining my uncles and aunts never call her.

A generic sibling festival would be really good I think - would help family bonding.

I didn't think the karra was a symbol of protection though.


----------

